# Diablo III



## Fließendes Blut (24. November 2008)

hab mal ein par fragen

1.ist diabolo 3 online
2.braucht man diabolo 1 und 2 um diabolo 3 spielen zu können
3.wann ist der reals von diabolo 3


----------



## Rotskippy (24. November 2008)

hier paar Anworten:

#1: Natürlich wirds in D3 das Battlenet geben, also nen Online-Modus. 

#2: Wie kommst du auf diese komische Frage? Hast du auch WarCraft 1 und 2 gebraucht um WarCraft 3 zu spielen? XD

#3: der RELEASE ist offiziell noch nicht angekündigt worden, aber laut einigen Foren erscheint das Spiel im Jahre 2009. Kannst dich als 365 Tage im Jahre nach Sylvester auf was freuen^^


----------



## jolk (24. November 2008)

es heißt Diablo!! bitte merken


----------



## Fließendes Blut (24. November 2008)

muss man für diablo 3 was monatlich zahlen?


----------



## Arondor (24. November 2008)

Bin zwar kein Diablo spieler, aber so wars in keiner Version meines wissens nach, also nein!


----------



## stelzze (24. November 2008)

1 ja 2 nein 3 weiß nicht


----------



## noxzul (24. November 2008)

man wird nicht zahlen müssen um die online inhalte nutzen zu können aber man kann. das heißt, dass blizz gegen bezahlung besondere features anbietet. soweit die planung bisher...


----------



## Well! (25. November 2008)

Obwohl ich bezweifel das es drinnen steht... Duden ftw...
zum Thema:
1. Ja, es wird wie Diablo 1 und 2 ein Bnet geben.
2. Nein, es ist ein eigenständiges Spiel, keine Erweiterung.
3. Zz. noch nicht angekündigt.


----------



## Pirillo (25. November 2008)

"Spart euch euer geflame" in der Signatur stehen haben aber Diabolo schreiben >_< 

Leute gibts :-/

anyway ich bin mich mal ne Runde "wegrofl'n"


----------



## Fließendes Blut (25. November 2008)

Pirillo schrieb:


> "Spart euch euer geflame" in der Signatur stehen haben aber Diabolo schreiben >_<
> 
> Leute gibts :-/
> 
> anyway ich bin mich mal ne Runde "wegrofl'n"




ich weiß es wird diablo geschriben , aber dann ist das doch lange noch kein flam von mir wenn ich diabolo schreibe....
oder weißt du gar nicht was ein flam ist?


----------



## Xairon (25. November 2008)

Fließendes schrieb:


> ich weiß es wird diablo geschriben , aber dann ist das doch lange noch kein flam von mir wenn ich diabolo schreibe....
> oder weißt du gar nicht was ein flam ist?


es heisst flamE, siehe DEINE SIG


----------



## DerBuuhmann (25. November 2008)

Fließendes schrieb:


> hab mal ein par fragen
> 
> 1.ist diabolo 3 online
> 2.braucht man diabolo 1 und 2 um diabolo 3 spielen zu können
> 3.wann ist der reals von diabolo 3



1. Wird wahrscheinlich wieder einen offline SIngleplayermodus UND ein battle.net online Modus geben
2. Nein
3. Steht noch nicht fest aber wahrscheinlich >1 jahr noch


----------



## jerubbaal (25. November 2008)

Fließendes schrieb:


> muss man für diablo 3 was monatlich zahlen?



hmm, blizz arbietet doch an battle.net2, und beim upgraden von wow auf wotlk musste ich mich damit einverstanden erklären, dass der wow-acc iwann zu nem battle.net2-acc switched, wodurch aber keine zusätzlichen kosten entstehen... ergo wird man wohl nen b.n2-acc brauchem, dessen preis sich wohl nach wow richten wird. ob man dann aber sowohl wow als auch d3 und sc2 mit dem selben b.n2-acc spielen kann weiss ich nicht^^

¡¡¡IST NUR NE VERMUTUNG!!!

edit: aber es wird in erster linie eh nen singleplayer spiel


----------

